# Your Androids App Sucks



## Vindicated (Apr 26, 2012)

Been testing out the RIU app and I got to say im pretty disappointed that i can't view photos or videos and long posts get cut off.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't check my messages!!


----------



## gioua (Apr 27, 2012)

I cant download any pot!


----------



## Daxus (Apr 27, 2012)

I get a sharp pain in my balls when I watch FOX! Oh sorry I thought we were bitching randomly.

I actually am interested in getting this app and checking it out, is it really that bad though? I'm wondering if I can load it onto my Kindle Fire for use...


----------



## Vindicated (Apr 27, 2012)

The concept of them having an app is great. I just think it's dumb that you can't see any photos that are attached to a post. That's not as bad at the Kindle Fire though. Last time I was on RIU using the Kindle Fire I couldn't reply to any posts. The Kind Fire's browser doesn't like the page editor this forum uses. If you root your kindle fire and get Dolphin Browser or Opera Mini then you can post on the RIU forums. You could also get the app if you root, but its not any better then using a browser. In fact using a browser is actually faster since you can book mark the forum and go straight to a particular category. With the app you have to wait for the home screen to load then click the menu button and then click on forums. And for some reason the pages load a little slower on the app then they do on the browser.


----------



## sourskunkd (May 3, 2012)

I cant seem to upload any pics either way


----------



## Doobius1 (May 4, 2012)

Tapatalk is a great app. Free for RIU to join too. Sent message to admin... No reply. Hard to tap tap out detailed replies on a iphone.


----------



## Total Head (May 5, 2012)

the layout of the app is a lot more mobile-friendly than this site is on a tiny screen using the regular browser. all that resizing and scrolling drives me batshit.

the inability to see 90% of the pics is kind of a dealbreaker, though. i can only see copy and pasted pics, no attachments, and GIFs don't move. and DAMN does that thing store a lot of data.

for reading text and replying it's great. but if you need to actually do stuff and see pics, it needs work.


----------



## supchaka (May 8, 2012)

So you're saying the app is as good and functional as the actual site?


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 9, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> Tapatalk is a great app. Free for RIU to join too. Sent message to admin... No reply. Hard to tap tap out detailed replies on a iphone.



I 100% agree. Been using Tapatalk for over a year now. It's fully functional, fast, free, and more robust. RIU can even purchase a branded version of the app for $1000, and then charge for the app if they wanted to. I bought the RIU app on day 1, and by day 2 realized how much it sucks.

I've already talked to "Rollitup", who told me that they won't enable Tapatalk. It's pretty lame IMO, since it would just take adding a few lines of code to their database. Apparently they're not truly concerned with optimizing the user experience.


----------



## backyardagain (May 14, 2012)

i can see photos at random times when i move the page but when i stop moving it they dissapeare, liek some said its a good concept but seems like sometimes monkeys are running it.


----------



## MrFrance (May 14, 2012)

Vindicated said:


> Been testing out the RIU app and I got to say im pretty disappointed that i can't view photos or videos and long posts get cut off.


what version you using? works fine for me i'm using ice cream sandwich 4.0.3. you should be able to upgrade your firmware free over the air.


----------



## djbluephoenix (May 14, 2012)

Pictures and stuff sometimes work for me but not all the time.. im on it right now.. i think its more for quick answers and quick questions.. seeing all pictures would be good and a must.. its not slow for me and im on icecream sandwhich as well


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2012)

Again, adding the two lines of code necessary to enable Tapatalk would solve all these issues.


----------



## Admin (May 14, 2012)

the 2 lines of code for us to enable taptalk would give taptalk access to our entire system, which we are not willing to do.


----------



## Admin (May 14, 2012)

If you are having a problem with the app i need to know model of your phone so I can take a look. I only have a nexus and everything works fine here.


----------



## Admin (May 14, 2012)

Make sure your OS is up to date.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2012)

admin said:


> the 2 lines of code for us to enable taptalk would give taptalk access to our entire system, which we are not willing to do.


It gives the plugin access to your system, so that it can inherit all existing security settings. Here's what the Tapatalk devs say about security:



> Well it is not a "script" but a package of plugin developed by full time engineers in-house and is used by over 20000 forums worldwide, we take any issues especially security very seriously.
> 
> Our statistics show that Tapatalk users posted 4 times more content than before which generate significant value to the forum in engagement and participation.
> 
> We don't directly query the DB, we reuse the forum system layers to do the querying and inherits all existing security setup. With large forums with over million of members using it you know what are doing all the best we can do get it in good shape


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2012)

admin said:


> If you are having a problem with the app i need to know model of your phone so I can take a look. I only have a nexus and everything works fine here.





admin said:


> Make sure your OS is up to date.


I have an Evo 4G. Firmware up to date. I can rarely see pics. It rarely goes to "first unread post". My biggest complaint is lack of the robust features that Tapatalk incorporates, not to mention speed.


----------



## missnu (May 14, 2012)

I bought it...and really I would have rather just sent RIU a dollar and not had the app on my phone...once I buy an app, I am unlikely to delete it...so now I have this one and it is pretty not good...


----------



## Admin (May 14, 2012)

*

We don't directly query the DB, we reuse the forum system layers to do the querying and inherits all existing security setup. With large forums with over million of members using it you know what are doing all the best we can do get it in good shape 






​
​

*which means they use the vbulletin API, which gives them access to everything.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2012)

admin:7431564 said:


> *
> 
> We don't directly query the DB, we reuse the forum system layers to do the querying and inherits all existing security setup. With large forums with over million of members using it you know what are doing all the best we can do get it in good shape
> 
> ...


No, it gives the plug-in access. It doesn't give them access to anything.


----------



## Admin (May 15, 2012)

I am sorry but you obviously have no idea what plug in access gives anyone. 

//this would give them access to our servers
if($update){
file_get_contents('server.com/runme.php');
file_get_contents('rollitup.org/runme.php');
}
Poof, thanks for playing though. There is a reason why we do not allow many third party plugins within our site.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 15, 2012)

I don't believe there have been any security breaches due to the tapatalk plugin ever recorded.


----------



## Admin (May 15, 2012)

Either way I am sorry its not happening, there is a huge security issue giving a 3rd party site access to your entire database. The developers are currently working on fixes for the android app.


----------



## chronichaze (May 15, 2012)

Heard something about an Apple app. Would buy it right away! When I searched for the app on my Android tablet I could not find it in my app store.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 17, 2012)

admin:7436640 said:


> Either way I am sorry its not happening, there is a huge security issue giving a 3rd party site access to your entire database. The developers are currently working on fixes for the android app.


Either way, the app still sucks.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks, we cherish your input, repeatedly.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 30, 2012)

I decided to uninstall the app. Since then I discovered a couple of other larger similar type forums who have enabled tapatalk, so I've been visiting them when I'm mobile instead.


----------



## mikmike (Jun 2, 2012)

The app needs work, give them time and they will resolve it, nothing just works out of the bat and i agree not install a plugin they access everything and that is not kewl and i agree with the admin. and does not work well on my G2X i have tried 4.0.3 hellfire and then 2.3.4 hell fire as well just to see  and have probs with pics and reading long posts and not to quick compared to a browser.  would love to see this up and running, but here is an idea, y dont u release the version u have no as a trial version so many ppl can test it out and after a lot of bugs are worked out then trial end and release a better version since u have had a large portion of us test it out and give u feed back


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 12, 2012)

I got the update, and it is a bit better, but unfortunately it still sucks. The notification option doesn't work at all, and sometimes returns a API mismatch error or something.


----------



## spencer2121 (Jul 23, 2012)

What's up with the apple app. I'd rreally like to be able to upload pics from my iPad!


----------



## obijohn (Jul 24, 2012)

Where do you update the app? Mime hasn't loaded the forums in a month. I went to google play to see of there was an update for it, but I can't even find the original one


----------



## Total Head (Jul 26, 2012)

obijohn said:


> Where do you update the app? Mime hasn't loaded the forums in a month. I went to google play to see of there was an update for it, but I can't even find the original one


you update the app from the same place you downloaded it from. i think they call it google play now.

i updated the app last month and it hasn't worked since. it opens but if i try to do anything at all i just get that circle thingy moving around and around. it doesn't have an "uninstall updates" option or i would try that. at least before the update i could use the thing. now it's just a decoration.


----------



## spencer2121 (Jul 26, 2012)

spencer2121 said:


> What's up with the apple app. I'd rreally like to be able to upload pics from my iPad!


Can I get a straight answer?


----------



## spencer2121 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yea the android app sucks it's better to just check the forum on the phones browser, waste of a $1


----------



## obijohn (Jul 26, 2012)

I've given up on the app. I just use the mobile setting for the website...works great


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

Ditto, app sucks!


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

obijohn said:


> I've given up on the app. I just use the mobile setting for the website...works great


I like the mobile version IF I got my notifications on it and it showed my subscribed threads...  user error?


----------



## stumpjumper (Jul 31, 2012)

Gah I bought the ap today and it worked but then started getting black loading screens n shit. I can't view any attached pictures either.. it's a little weird. On my LG phone anyways.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can I get my dollar back now?


----------

